# Vet & Revolution?



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, I don't really know where to put this, so I will put it here.

I came across a vet's office today, when working on a school project, that doesn't let their clients use Revolution on their animals. They only believe in the new Comfortis(sp?) flea pill, frontline, advantage, K9 advantix, heartguard, and interceptor. Is this unusual? I have never came across a vet's office before that doesn't let their clients use Revolution. What are your thoughts about this?

I personally use Revolution on Ivy and would never go to a vet's office that doesn't let you use Revolution. Thank goodness where I take Ivy to, they are ok with it , they actually prefer Revolution over all the rest.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Vet & Revolution?*

My vet won't sell revolution, but they really cannot tell me what I can use or not. I do use Revolution from my previous vet and the new vet told me it was ineffective? We don't have a flea/tick problem so next time will just go w/ a heartworm preventative vs all the other pesticides that revolution has.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Vet & Revolution?*

I use Revolution monthly for prevenative, not because I have a problem with fleas/ticks, but I just thought it is really weird how out of all the vet offices I have to interview and do a project on for school, this is the only one I came across that doesn't use Revolution.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vet & Revolution?*

I wonder if the vet has chosen to just not carry the product? There are so many products out there that vets pick and chose what they think is the most effective or they can sell most of.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Vet & Revolution?*

I use Frontline Plus on both dogs. I did try Comfortis on Sassy, but switched because the flea has to actually bite the dog to die. Since some shepherds can be sensitive to skin problems I decided that comfortis was not right for my furkids. 

While the comfortis did work-didn't like the idea that the flea had to bite her before dying.

I bought the Frontline Plus from Costco.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Vet & Revolution?*

It wasn't at all effective for the ticks around here when my neighbor used it. 

I don't think it's unusual for vets not to carry all the products -- they can make more money by buying in bulk, and thus selling only a limited number of products.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, Revolution doesn't do much for ticks. It works great for fleas though. We use it and like it. Our vet seems to be moving more towards Comfortis, but I still prefer Revolution.

Also, people need to check the active ingredients. Just because something kills multiple parasites, doesn't necessarily mean it has any more pesticides than something that kills fewer of them it may just have broader spectrum application. I think the only active ingredient in Revolution is Selamectin.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Vet & Revolution?*

The vet's office that Chris is at doesn't sell it either. Actually the last 2 clinics I've worked at wouldn't carry it either. He said they choose not to sell it at his clinic because they feel a topical heartworm preventative is just too risky, especially being that we are in Florida. It seems to work for fleas, but he said it also doesn't work on ticks. The vets just feel that there are products out there that do the same thing, only better than Revolution.

-Jackie


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Vet & Revolution?*

My vet only sells Revolution and swears by it.

All 3 of mine use it and no problems.


----------

